# Arkansas police officer killed, another wounded, K9 wounded and missing



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Any updates on this?

These folks and their families need our prayers.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

And gratitude and support. It's very difficult to work in LE these days.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We are living in crazy times and my thoughts are with police officers daily. They have a tough job to do and their lives matter too. I might not always agree with things they do or don't do, but I do respect them.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I am so sick and so angry about all of these attacks on our LEOs. Our society has become utterly lawless.

I can't even bear to think about that poor wounded dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if I foresee this getting better it is disturbing. It is more like a war zone out there it has to stop.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She's been found alive: Greenwood K-9 Officer Kina Found Alive, But Wounded In Neck, Back | Fort Smith/Fayetteville News | 5newsonline KFSM 5NEWS


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Yes, it's good news. K-9 Kina has been found safe.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

zetti said:


> I am so sick and so angry about all of these attacks on our LEOs. Our society has become utterly lawless.
> 
> I can't even bear to think about that poor wounded dog.


I don't think this one was a targeting-the-LEO-type attack. I think it was domestic violence, which tend to be some of the more dangerous calls LE have. 

Glad the dog has been found alive. I hope he/she makes it.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Kina is at the vet with two bullet wounds. Both have entrances and exits.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> I'm not sure if I foresee this getting better it is disturbing. It is more like a war zone out there it has to stop.


Ah but the media loves it and fans the fire. Too bad a few bad apples rot the barrel and LEO's don't get the support they need from the very ppl they protect..So glad I'm retired.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

ausdland said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if I foresee this getting better it is disturbing. It is more like a war zone out there it has to stop.
> ...


Yes the media sure does fan the fire and it seems like there is methane or propane leaking into the air. You must be very glad you are retired.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> I don't think this one was a targeting-the-LEO-type attack. I think it was domestic violence, which tend to be some of the more dangerous calls LE have.
> 
> Glad the dog has been found alive. I hope he/she makes it.


Having seen the video of the patrol car that Kina and her handler were in, it gets hard to believe this was a DV call gone bad.

That car is covered in large caliber bullet holes all over.

If you told me the officers were baited under the pretense of responding to a DV call, I'd have no problem buying it.

As for Officer Kina, she is expected to recover and enjoyed two well deserved helpings of doggy ice cream today.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> Yes the media sure does fan the fire and it seems like there is methane or propane leaking into the air. You must be very glad you are retired.


Yes I am. I just sent ABC an email a couple weeks ago for fanning the fire during live coverage of a demonstration/traffic blockage in Oakland a couple weeks ago. Irresponsible commentation on Police action by a news reader unfamiliar with LE procedures or criminal law. I feel sorry for LEO's. I sure hope LE gets more support after the next election. I'm happy to hear the dog is alive and on the mend and saddened to hear more police officers have been shot and killed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Did anyone see what happened or is happening in Wisconsin?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

ausdland said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the media sure does fan the fire and it seems like there is methane or propane leaking into the air. You must be very glad you are retired.
> ...


It is very sad to see many police officers shot as well as all the schools. My daughters best friend is a police officer and is upsetting just to think how she must worry about her dad everyday.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Did anyone see what happened or is happening in Wisconsin?


No what?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> llombardo said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone see what happened or is happening in Wisconsin?
> ...


Yes it is easy to see the amount of fear and anger out there which only ricochetes and only equates to senseless impulsive acts.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> It is very sad to see many police officers shot as well as all the schools. My daughters best friend is a police officer and is upsetting just to think how she must worry about her dad everyday.


Yes, we lost another police officer yesterday, just outside of Atlanta.

They are our last line of defense against lawlessness and that line has been all but demolished.

I'll refrain from commenting on our current "leadership" as I would not want to turn this thread political.

But, I will say that we are looking at a very dangerous break down of the social order.

Those of you with GSDs: PLEASE NEVER LEAVE THEM OUTSIDE alone! They are at very high risk for poisoning, shooting, stabbing by cop haters due to the association with LE.

I learned this years ago and it can only be worse now. Criminals are really stupid and to a lot of them, all GSDs are Police Dogs. It's the symbolism. Don't risk it. I've had my own dogs threatened more than enough times.

We live in an excellent neighborhood now, but out of habit and abundance of caution, the dogs are never outside without us.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

zetti said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very sad to see many police officers shot as well as all the schools. My daughters best friend is a police officer and is upsetting just to think how she must worry about her dad everyday.
> ...


So sorry to hear this prayers for the officer's family. Sounds like you had some traumatic experiences glad your dogs are okay. Thanks for the heads up. We do keep close eye on our dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've never thought about our dogs being at risk because they are GSDs. I know that a lot of people assume the breed in general are police dogs, do it makes sense that the crazies in this world would have this thought process.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just read about the officer in Atlanta, is that the one? Father of three, birthday would have been tomorrow? Gets out of his car and gets shot? 

There is such a serious lack of respect for life in general. These people just don't care. I do not understand how someone can walk up to someone and just shoot them, what are they thinking? We're they ever taught anything? I just don't get it.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

llombardo said:


> I just read about the officer in Atlanta, is that the one? Father of three, birthday would have been tomorrow? Gets out of his car and gets shot?
> 
> There is such a serious lack of respect for life in general. These people just don't care. I do not understand how someone can walk up to someone and just shoot them, what are they thinking? We're they ever taught anything? I just don't get it.


Yes, sadly our culture.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ausdland said:


> Yes, sadly our culture.


It never was before. We were taught to respect authority--police, teachers and elders. Where did this go wrong? I taught my son the same thing and I'm positive he will teach his kids. When did parents stop parenting and teaching this stuff? IMO the parents of these thugs doing this stuff should be held accountable too, they raised lethal weapons and just didn't care.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think it's a series of damaging events that happen to the people who take the wrong path in life. The way someone is raised- parents have a very huge role to play in this, people that they surround themselves with and most importantly an individual's perseverance/resilience are what negate what path in life the person chooses. Violent acts filled with anger create a dangerous domino effect just a acts of kindness create a positive domino effect.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are w/ all LEO's and their families but especially those who have lost loved ones in the service of their community.. As Zetti or some one said they are our thin line of protection that allows us to function as a society. It is scary. Never thought about our GSD and the association w/ LEO's. I'm proud of having a GSD however never thought about the risk. Charlie is in our backyard and in our neighborhood GSDs are somewhat common .Hopefully that will keep her safe.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

llombardo said:


> It never was before. *We were taught to respect authority--police, teachers and elders. Where did this go wrong?* I taught my son the same thing and I'm positive he will teach his kids. When did parents stop parenting and teaching this stuff? IMO the parents of these thugs doing this stuff should be held accountable too, they raised lethal weapons and just didn't care.


DOJ's Withering Baltimore Report Says 'What Black Folks Have Been Saying For Decades' : Code Switch : NPR

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...thing-ferguson-report/?utm_term=.ec934b842e42

I am happy that people no longer blindly respect authority. There is so much evidence that major problems exist in policing today, and the answer is not to remain silent. Every group, including the police, need to be held accountable for their actions. I think the answer to "where did this go wrong" is that with cell phones and videos of people being mistreated issues can no longer be swept under the rug.

It is NEVER ok to harm/kill a cop as we have seen happen recently. It's sickening. But the answer is not to close our eyes to what's happening right in front of them. There is too much misuse of power, particularly toward African Americans. It has to be addressed. And saying so does not make one anti-cop.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lark said:


> DOJ's Withering Baltimore Report Says 'What Black Folks Have Been Saying For Decades' : Code Switch : NPR
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...thing-ferguson-report/?utm_term=.ec934b842e42
> 
> ...



I might have agreed with you at some point, but it's not something a single person can be judge and jury on. When a criminal does something he gets his day in court, when an officer shoots a criminal or anyone, within 10 minutes there are riots and people shooting police officers that had nothing to do with it. If you look at statistics the number of African Americans that were in the middle of a crime had weapons. Police officers want to go home at the end of the day, so if I was a cop and someone that let's say just stole a car and tried running me over, would not be a person I would trust not to pull the trigger and kill me--if it's me or them, I'm going home. 

Ths doesn't even touch on what is happening in schools. So what is the reason these kids feel it's ok to beat a teacher? What gives these people the right to jump and rape a 70 yr old woman? What gives them the right to brutally attack another human just because?

There is something seriously wrong with people in general. It is way bigger then policing. When you pick a job to do because it's something you enjoy, you shouldn't have to worry about getting ambushed.

The media is a huge problem, they never give the whole story and they have a way of getting people worked up. I have no use for what the media writes or says.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

llombardo said:


> It never was before. We were taught to respect authority--police, teachers and elders. Where did this go wrong? I taught my son the same thing and I'm positive he will teach his kids. When did parents stop parenting and teaching this stuff? IMO the parents of these thugs doing this stuff should be held accountable too, they raised lethal weapons and just didn't care.


Oh jeez, that's one heck of a social discussion. Idk. I think we are blasted with violence by the tech/social network, media and hollywood. I believe social/economic disparity contributes. I'm certain poor parenting and enabling bad behavior contributes. There just seems to be little respect for life and a greater sense go community in our culture  Remember 9/11? For a few weeks, people seemed to be much more considerate and courteous and felt a sense of greater community.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Lark said:


> DOJ's Withering Baltimore Report Says 'What Black Folks Have Been Saying For Decades' : Code Switch : NPR
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...thing-ferguson-report/?utm_term=.ec934b842e42
> 
> ...


There is fear and distrust on both sides. Please don't let less than 1% of the apples spoil the barrel. The 99.% want to help and keep people and communities safe. I know thousands of LEO's (maybe you do too); they don't feel support and worry more than ever about random attack. An attack on LE is more than an attack on an individual. I had hoped our current leadership would bring us together yet we seem more divided and distrusting.
I agree with you that every one should be accountable for their actions and that LEO's should be prosecuted for crimes just like a civilian.
You do not know what preceded what you see on cell phones/videos.
Ok, I have to leave this thread.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Lark said:


> DOJ's Withering Baltimore Report Says 'What Black Folks Have Been Saying For Decades' : Code Switch : NPR
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...thing-ferguson-report/?utm_term=.ec934b842e42
> 
> ...


The DOJ in it's current form has absolutely zero credibility.

I'd need a 'scathing report' from a legitimate, unbiased source before I'd buy it.

In the instant case, body cam video shows the decedent pointed and raised his gun at the officer. The officer fired.

Where, exactly is the misconduct in that?

And the officer involved is African American. Where is the rational basis for BLM demanding the killing of white people?

I too shall remove myself from this thread before I get any angrier.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know if I'm angry, sad, or just disturbed by all this stuff. It's probably a little bit of all of it. People need to let go of the past and move forward. Anger and bitterness gets no one anywhere. There are opportunities galore for minorities, especially when it comes to education. It can be pretty much free and yet no one takes advantage of it. As a taxpayer I would much rather see my money go toward grants/scholarships for school then to support criminals in jail. A good percentage of them would not be in jail if they chose the right path instead of the streets. Welfare? Well you can get it, but you get no more if you have more kids and have a lifetime of 5 yrs for benefits--it's not there to support for life, but meant to help people better themselves and gel move forward. If someone is collecting welfare and sitting home doing nothing I do not feel sorry for them, it's a choice they made. This is what kids are seeing today. They don't have to earn anything, if they want something they go steal it and even kill for it. Then if parents do discipline their kids, police get involved and the parents get in trouble. This just happened with a woman that caught 3 of her kids robbing a neighbor. She got the belt out and gave it to them--end result? She got thrown in jail.


----------



## Josh and Jagger (Jul 14, 2016)

Wow! This thread has left me kind of speechless. As a newbie I come here to find out useful information to use for my fur baby. As some of you said several statements ago, the politicizing of this topic should have been left alone.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Josh and Jagger said:


> Wow! This thread has left me kind of speechless. As a newbie I come here to find out useful information to use for my fur baby. As some of you said several statements ago, the politicizing of this topic should have been left alone.


Josh and Jagger, welcome to the forum. There is a lot of good training, husbandry and general information on this forum. The trick is to skim the threads and see what posts or posters catch your eye. If the poster seems to offer good common sense information or has actual experience in the area you are looking for help or need info in, then pay attention and ask questions. 

Remember, this is the internet and any one can be an expert on anything from the safety of their keyboards. This is really prominent in some of the threads regarding police work. I rarely post in these threads, but I do read them periodically. It can be very enlightening to see where some folks stand on certain issues and these threads often give some good insight into some folks. I make a mental note of those that have vastly differing opinions to myself, especially those that spew them with out any factual information or experience. 

The bottom line is; this is an excellent forum for exchanging information about our dogs. Like any forum, there is a microcosm of society and all of us will never agree about everything. 

Don't let the anti police sentiment that some have bother you, conversely don't the let the folks that support our LEO's bother you, if you don't agree. Simply, find a thread on dogs that you like and participate there. Ignore, the stuff that you don't like and enjoy the forum. There is plenty of topics here for everyone to find something to participate in.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

zetti said:


> Yes, we lost another police officer yesterday, just outside of Atlanta.
> 
> They are our last line of defense against lawlessness and that line has been all but demolished.
> 
> ...


Criminals are a little dumber than you think. A friend works with disadvantaged inner city children and told me that almost all the children think that all dogs are Pit Bulls. They don't know there are other kinds of breeds.

One time I had neighborhood kids stop and ask me if my dogs were Pit Bulls or police K9s.

Just recently a young boy saw one of my dogs out in the yard with me and went running shouting that there was an hyena over here.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lark said:


> DOJ's Withering Baltimore Report Says 'What Black Folks Have Been Saying For Decades' : Code Switch : NPR
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...thing-ferguson-report/?utm_term=.ec934b842e42
> 
> ...


I have never blindly respected authority, if you mean by that, that I believe they are always right no matter what. 

I have spent hours typing and erasing and trying to respond to this post and thread within the spirit of the law of this site, and I really cannot. 

I don't know if this attack was a target on police and it sure seems they went out of their way to hit the dog. But I am glad that the dog is going to make it, and I feel terrible for the man who lost his life. There will be no riots for is life. No arson. No bricks thrown. No burned vehicles or businesses. And he would have it so. RIP. Prayers for his friends and family, for his spouse, children, parents, siblings, and all the people he worked with.


----------



## Josh and Jagger (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks Slamdunc. I don't think it's the pro or against either side that saddens me. I think it's the lack of compassion and willingness to listen. These are all lives and a uniform or badge doesn't make one more important than another. It was stated "criminals are a little dumber than you think" and then in reference: disadvantaged inner city youth and neighborhood kids. So those are the "criminals" used as examples of criminals. I think we all have a duty to "each one teach one"...instead of posting on forums about their criminality because they don't know. 
But I also think that just like everyone rolls their eyes at the mother who gets on tv talking about how great and loving her son was when he has a rap sheet the length of a Harry Potter book the law enforcement community should collectively roll their eyes when an officer pulls up to a kid in the park and fire on him within seconds. 
And yes, we know..."he feared for his life". But if he is so afraid of his life then MAYBE law enforcement isn't the career for him. MAYBE he should take advantage of of those grants/scholarships and such and do something different. Because as a tax payer, i too would much rather pay for him/her to be getting an education than be on the street with a license to kill. I think it is just common sense that the human officers be required to have the same temperament and nerve that we require of our canine officers. Nobody with any common sense condone condones the death of an innocent person. But that should go both ways.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Josh and Jagger said:


> Thanks Slamdunc. I don't think it's the pro or against either side that saddens me. I think it's the lack of compassion and willingness to listen. These are all lives and a uniform or badge doesn't make one more important than another. It was stated "criminals are a little dumber than you think" and then in reference: disadvantaged inner city youth and neighborhood kids. So those are the "criminals" used as examples of criminals. I think we all have a duty to "each one teach one"...instead of posting on forums about their criminality because they don't know.
> But I also think that just like everyone rolls their eyes at the mother who gets on tv talking about how great and loving her son was when he has a rap sheet the length of a Harry Potter book the law enforcement community should collectively roll their eyes when an officer pulls up to a kid in the park and fire on him within seconds.
> And yes, we know..."he feared for his life". But if he is so afraid of his life then MAYBE law enforcement isn't the career for him. MAYBE he should take advantage of of those grants/scholarships and such and do something different. Because as a tax payer, i too would much rather pay for him/her to be getting an education than be on the street with a license to kill. I think it is just common sense that the human officers be required to have the same temperament and nerve that we require of our canine officers. Nobody with any common sense condone condones the death of an innocent person. But that should go both ways.



I can speak from both sides. I grew up in the City of Chicago, right smack dab in the middle of some of the worst areas. I've seen things with both police and just regular people that still amaze me. As a family we were harassed by one officer for years. I've also witnessed officers jump in front of kids when shots were being fired by gang bangers. We moved from the city to a suburb, same kind of thing there. I've been harassed and I even was thrown up against the wall because I had a hoodie on and they thought I was a gang banger. I went to school to be a police officer but decided I couldnt do it. I've watched Caucasian people keep the African Americans in business by buying crack and then heroin. I've watched people of all races live off of welfare. I've seen people shot and held them until police came. During all these years I have seen the best and worst of people, whether they are white, black or wearing blue. There are way more bad civilians then police. Do I think the police stick together? Yes. Now I think they have too. 

It's a very small number of police that will open fire unless the person they are dealing with has a weapon, has showed a weapon, or refuses to drop a weapon. About 85% of the police I know have never drawn their weapon. 

People have choices to make, there are opportunities out there. Over and over I've seen them take the easy way out and take advantage of the system, that is a huge problem, because what are they showing their kids?

If you do a crime and point a gun at an officer, what is suppose to happen? In the city of Chicago black on black crime is extremely out of control. 100 people shot in one week, several of those children. If they have no problem killing each other and innocent people, why should the officer give them the opportunity to pull that trigger?

The solution? Don't commit crime, don't point a gun at an officer, drop that weapon when told, because it isn't going to end well.

As you can see, the majority of people killed by police(black or white) had weapons.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I try very hard to stay out of the controversy however I agree w/ both Lark and llombardo. As a former wanna be prosecutor or cop I'm a forensic counselor.(Wanted law school but then after working with public defenders office and my grades decided no law school for me then I wanted to be a cop you know help people but my illness prevented me from that.) I'm definitely a supporter of the blue line. On the other hand years of racial profiling and other issues including non justified shootings need dealt with and have created a general mistrust within the African American community and justifiably so. DOJ report is beyond eye opening based on the reports that have been published. I don't have the answers I pray to God that he can help us find a way to live in peace with each other her and internationally.Again my prayers are with all who have lost loved ones in the service to the community and those who lost children in the justice system


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Josh and Jagger said:


> Thanks Slamdunc. I don't think it's the pro or against either side that saddens me. I think it's the lack of compassion and willingness to listen. These are all lives and a uniform or badge doesn't make one more important than another. * It was stated "criminals are a little dumber than you think" and then in reference: disadvantaged inner city youth and neighborhood kids. So those are the "criminals" used as examples of criminals.* I think we all have a duty to "each one teach one"...instead of posting on forums about their criminality because they don't know.
> But I also think that just like everyone rolls their eyes at the mother who gets on tv talking about how great and loving her son was when he has a rap sheet the length of a Harry Potter book the law enforcement community should collectively roll their eyes when an officer pulls up to a kid in the park and fire on him within seconds.
> And yes, we know..."he feared for his life". But if he is so afraid of his life then MAYBE law enforcement isn't the career for him. MAYBE he should take advantage of of those grants/scholarships and such and do something different. Because as a tax payer, i too would much rather pay for him/her to be getting an education than be on the street with a license to kill. I think it is just common sense that the human officers be required to have the same temperament and nerve that we require of our canine officers. Nobody with any common sense condone condones the death of an innocent person. But that should go both ways.


You don't think that children aren't out there committing serious crimes?

The reason that I even posted was out of frustration of hearing gunshots outside my window just an hour before and going outside to find that somebody had been shot a mere 100 feet from my front door, and oops, yes, the shooter was a disadvantaged kid that lived in the neighborhood. My bad.

Just one of many such incidences.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm going to lock this as the discussion has veered off into non-k9 areas and is getting political.


----------

